# Tracking Number Results



## s3phir0th115 (Dec 5, 2010)

I ordered R4i Gold last week, the 29th of November, from Shoptemp before they stopped selling flashcarts.  I read that as long as I paid and all, that I'll still get my order, so that's not my concern.  What is my concern, is the tracking number that I paid extra for.  I go to the tracking site they say to use on shoptemp, http://www.track-trace.com/, and entering it yields no results.  Ordinarily I wouldn't think much of it, but I've never  seen tracking information take this long to become available.

My main question is, is it normal for tracking numbers to take this long to appear?  I've never tracked something that's going with china post, so I really have no idea.


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 5, 2010)

no, it isn't, not with china post, are you sure you put the number in the right place ?

try this site: http://track-chinapost.com/


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 5, 2010)

it took 3 and a half days for my tracking number to start working, so i think its possible.


----------



## s3phir0th115 (Dec 5, 2010)

Skiller23 said:
			
		

> no, it isn't, not with china post, are you sure you put the number in the right place ?
> 
> try this site: http://track-chinapost.com/
> 
> ...



Interesting.  I'm curious what the max is supposed to be.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 6, 2010)

The tracking number I had gotten for my last order I put in on the 29th of October never showed any progress except for when it got accepted at the Hong Kong post, it got put on the plane to the U.S. and then when it was finally at my local post office.  This particular order finally arrived at my house on  December 1st. So i wouldn't even put worry as it seems the Hong Kong  and U.S. postal services don't really update it too often.


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 6, 2010)

give it 2 or 3 other days and then contact the customer support


----------

